# [USB] No me funciona el lector de tarjetas (solucionado)

## el_Salmon

Hola,

tengo un lector de tarjetas multiformato que uso para leer tarjetas SD. En Win y Mac me funciona bien pero en Linux no.

El dmesg me dice esto:

```
[  941.488731] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  941.488871] usb-storage: device found at 5

[  941.488873] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  941.488905] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[  941.488962] usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6230

[  941.488965] usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  941.488967] usb 1-7: Product: UB623X

[  941.488969] usb 1-7: Manufacturer: ENE Flash

[  941.488971] usb 1-7: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[  946.490399] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB2.0   CardReader CF    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[  946.491321] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  946.491401] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  946.491654] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  946.510594] usb 1-7:1.0: uevent

[  946.510805] usb 1-7: uevent

```

He probado a montar /dev/sdb pero me dice "No medium found on /dev/sdb". ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb

 

Lo mas probable es que sea sdb1, prueba mount /dev/sdb1 /directorio_creado_al_efecto/

Para asegurarte ejecuta dmesg |grep sdb para ver los dispositivos sdb que tienes.

----------

## el_Salmon

Solucionado: hay que activar SCSI Multi LUN en el kernel 

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, hay que activar SCSI MUlti LUN dado que un lector de tarjetas es visto como un sólo dispositivo, pero tiene varias ranuras cada una de las cuales puede tener una "unidad de disco" con su propia tabla de particiones.

Si no activas dicha opción, más que no funcionar, es que si hay varias ranuras (SD, MS, etc) sólo funciona una de ellas, y como sólo usas la SD tendría que dar la casualidad de que es ésa la activada.

----------

